# Macbook pro intel core 2 duo ou I5



## rom93 (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjours a tous ,je ne connais pas grand chose en pc et encore moins en Mac ,voila pour la petite parenthèse .
Donc je souhaite m'acheter un Macbook mon problème c'est qu'un amis qui si connais un peu plus en Mac ma conseillé de ne pas prendre le Macbook avec intel core 2 duo comme dans quelque année (1 ou 2 ans )il deviendra obsolète je ne pourrai plus installer  de logiciel récent .Il ma conseillé de prendre le Macbook 15 avec i5 mais il y a une grande différence de prix et je préfèrerai rester en 13.3.
J'ai cherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé .
Je souhaiterai savoir si cela est possible ?Même si cela me parait bizarre comme le nouveau Macbook air a intel core 2 duo.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui, les processeurs core (2) duo sont moins récents que les i3 / i5 / i7.
Ils seront donc obsolètes probablement plus tôt. Mais ce ne veut pas dire que ton ordi ne fonctionnera plus. Peut être que tu ne pourras plus installer la dernière version de Mac OS, mais est-ce si grave que cela ?
Il ya encore bcp de Mac qui tournent sous Tiger (10.4) alors que Apple a depuis sorti Leopard (10.5) puis Snow Leo (10.6).

Donc pose toi la question de l'usage que tu feras de la machine, de ton budget (évidemment), de ton envie de toujours avoir "la dernière version de" (logiciel, OS).

Quant au Macbook air, oui processeur core 2 duo, ils chauffent moins, c'est important pour ces (micro)Mac  pour lesquels la puissance brute n'est pas la nécessité première.


----------



## rom93 (9 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse 

Est si grave si je ne peux pas le mettre a jour?Par exemple les mise a jour pour Firefox se feront elles?
Voila le macbook que je pense acheter 

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/informatique/ordinateur_apple/macbook/apple_mc374f_a.html

Qu'en pense tu?


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2010)

rom93 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse
> 
> Est si grave si je ne peux pas le mettre a jour?Par exemple les mise a jour pour Firefox se feront elles?
> Voila le macbook que je pense acheter
> ...



Bonjour,
Toutes les MàJ se feront. 
Soit sans craintes, ce n'est pas demain la veille que tu ne pourras plus faire de MàJ sur un Mac _processeurs core (2) duo_.
Sinon, jette un oeil par ici ======> http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-P...TFT/a2865144/w-4?from=301&Origin=zanox1079426


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

rom93 a dit:


> Est si grave si je ne peux pas le mettre a jour?Par exemple les mise a jour pour Firefox se feront elles?


Pas de pb particulier; mais dans 3 ans ? 4 ans ? ces processeurs ne seront plus supportés et les mises à jour ne se feront plus. mais tu as quand même le temps d'en profiter


----------



## rom93 (9 Décembre 2010)

A merci je l'avais pas vu celui a la fnac cette offre doit être ressente 
donc cela n'est pas trop grave ?comme j'espère le garder plus de 5 ans.
Son utilisation sera surtout pour internet et mail.


----------



## Sylow (9 Décembre 2010)

Si c'est pour internet/mail bref usage basique je dirai alors un Core2duo répondra parfaitement a ta demande.

Le Macbook est une machine tres bien finit qui a fait ses preuves et a été optimisé/fiabilité qui possede une tres bonne autonomie

De plus cette machine sera surement compatible avec le futur OS ( LION).

A toi de voir maintenant si tu preferes mettre un peu plus pour 

un clavier retroéclairé > Macbook Pro 13 oblige
4go de ram (non néglieable pour les années futurs) > quelques $$$$ en plus


Dit toi aussi que plus tard si ta machine devient lente, un SSD(disque dur a mémoire flash) redonnera une 2nd vie a ton macbook, d'ici la j'espere qu'ils auront baissé .


----------



## rom93 (9 Décembre 2010)

Dans 3 4 ans quand le logiciel sera obsolète je pourrai toujours mettre a jour itunes et firefox  par exemple?


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2010)

rom93 a dit:


> Dans 3 4 ans quand le logiciel sera obsolète je pourrai toujours mettre a jour itunes et firefox par exemple?


 
Biensure 
De plus les C2D sont compatible 64bit donc avant que ces logiciels ne soit plus compatibles...
Il sera compatible avec le futur OS d'apple (LION) donc a partir de la tu auras toutes les mis a jours dispo pour les belles années a venir de cet OS.


----------



## rom93 (11 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter le macbook pro 13.3 avec 4giga.Je l'aurais qu'a noel .
Y a t'il des programmes qui sont recommandé sur mac style antivirus lecteur vidéo?


----------



## TiteLine (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

Félicitations pour ton achat, si le Core2Duo risque de disparaître sur les prochains modèles, il a encore quelques années devant lui et si on considère ton utilisation, il répondra parfaitement à tes besoins. Tu pourras toujours offrir à ton portable une seconde jeunesse en remplaçant le disque dur par un SSD mais plus tard ... ça ne presse pas 

Pas besoin d'antivirus sur Mac , sauf si tu échanges beaucoup de fichiers et que tu souhaites "protéger" tes contacts Windows en ne transformant pas ta machine en porteur sain.

Lorsque tu télécharges une application, privilégie les sites officiels, notamment ceux des concepteurs. 

Tu peux faire un tour dans ce topic
http://forums.macg.co/applications/la-logitheque-dun-switcheur-70701.html

Tu trouveras un bon récapitulatif en page 8 

Bon switch


----------



## rom93 (25 Décembre 2010)

La prise du MacBook Pro c'est faite assez facilement.
je ne sais pas comment désinstaller un programme.


----------



## Komm (25 Décembre 2010)

Tu n'as qu'à le glisser dans la corbeille ou, encore mieux, utiliser AppCleaner pour désinstaller proprement.


----------



## rom93 (25 Décembre 2010)

Komm a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à le glisser dans la corbeille ou, encore mieux, utiliser AppCleaner pour désinstaller proprement.


c'est un logiciel a télécharger?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Décembre 2010)

http://www.freemacsoft.net/AppCleaner/


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2010)

Oué ben conseiller Appcleaner à qqn qui ne sait pas désinstaller un logiciel, ça je n'aurais pas fait


----------



## rom93 (26 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oué ben conseiller Appcleaner à qqn qui ne sait pas désinstaller un logiciel, ça je n'aurais pas fait


J'ai télécharger appcleaner,ne me servant pas de mail me conseillez de le désinstaller ou de le lasser.
J'utilise Thunderbird.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2010)

Tu laisses Mail. Ne l'utilise pas, c'est ton choix, mais laisse le.


----------



## rom93 (26 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu laisses Mail. Ne l'utilise pas, c'est ton choix, mais laisse le.


D'accords,y a t'il des logiciels qui sont 'indispensable'?


----------



## TiteLine (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pense que quand on sait ce qu'on veut , ce qu'on utilisera ou pas, on procède à une clean install et on ne réinstalle que ce qui sera utile. Mais cela signifie qu'on connait déjà pas mal le système d'exploitation et la suite iLife. C'est donc à déconseiller à un "débutant" , non pas parce que c'est difficile (c'est même carrément facile, la preuve, je m'y suis déjà hasardée :rateau: ) mais parce que ça serait dommage de ne pas tester toutes les possibilités d'OSX 

Pour les logiciels indispensables, ils sont indispensables à ton utilisation personnelle et donc cela varie d'un utilisateur à l'autre.

Tu peux faire un tour dans la logithèque du switcheur.  Pour le téléchargement, privilégie la plateforme du développeur (je sais, je radote


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2010)

rom93 a dit:


> D'accords,y a t'il des logiciels qui sont 'indispensable'?


Indispensable, je le comprenais comme "à ne pas enlever"
Mais peut être me trompe-je ? Bref, je dirais Safari, évidemment.

Par contre, dans le pack iLife tout peut être enlevé, aux restrictions près émises par TiteLine coucou


----------



## rom93 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je reviens encore avec  mes questions "de débutant" ,sur mac il n'y a pas de nettoyage du disque ni de défragmentation?


----------



## Sylow (29 Décembre 2010)

rom93 a dit:


> Je reviens encore avec mes questions "de débutant" ,sur mac il n'y a pas de nettoyage du disque ni de défragmentation?


 
Sur mac tu las "la réparation des autorisations". Tu peux le faire de temps en temps via l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## rom93 (31 Décembre 2010)

Gros problème
Mon père a fait la dernière mise a jour sur son iphone 3 et la tout est reparti a Zéro plus rien photo et vidéo pas important le plus grave c'est les contactes ,comment les récupérer?
Deplus i y avait des numéro qu'on a ajouté de la carte sim et dans contact tout est mélangé contact de téléphone et mail comme les organisé


----------

